# Slingbox like functionality?



## Extremist (Dec 28, 2004)

Is there any way to view live or recorded shows from a hacked Dtivo over the internet that anyone knows about? I've done some searching but have come up fairly empty, but I may be using the wrong search terms.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Extremist said:


> Is there any way to view live or recorded shows from a hacked Dtivo over the internet that anyone knows about? I've done some searching but have come up fairly empty, but I may be using the wrong search terms.


Not the wrong search terms, but the wrong forum  
Those are considered extraction, which is verboten here... try over at DDB


----------



## Extremist (Dec 28, 2004)

That's viewed as extraction? 

I don't want to copy them anywhere, or put them on anything else. I just want to stream my recordings from my Tivo and watch them on my computer.

Is that still considered extraction?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Extremist said:


> That's viewed as extraction?
> 
> I don't want to copy them anywhere, or put them on anything else. I just want to stream my recordings from my Tivo and watch them on my computer.
> 
> Is that still considered extraction?


Unfortunately, the process for moving files from your tivo to your pc to watch them is almost identical to the process for moving files from your tivo to your pc to share or burn them.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

www.slingbox.com


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

If you have enough upstream bandwidth you can use tyshow.
If not you do indeed need to move into not allowed to be discussed here territory.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Extremist said:


> That's viewed as extraction?
> 
> I don't want to copy them anywhere, or put them on anything else. I just want to stream my recordings from my Tivo and watch them on my computer.
> 
> Is that still considered extraction?


If it leaves the box other than the A/V jack or TiVoToGo/MRV, it is extraction.


----------



## Extremist (Dec 28, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> If you have enough upstream bandwidth you can use tyshow.
> If not you do indeed need to move into not allowed to be discussed here territory.


I've been reading a lot of forums posts by you Mr. Gunny... you're one smart cookie, I'll give ya that. Some of the information I've seen is pretty out of date, but I'll keep looking around.

I'd just really like to be able to watch my shows on my PC from anywhere. It's wierd that you can buy a product like slingbox to do that, but the act of trying to do the same thing with the hardware that you already have that apparently has the ability to do that (not out of the box) is a violation... but I do understand where it's coming from.

I'll do my best to try to figure it out, I've read seveoal things on it but haven't been able to get it working as of yet.

P.S. Gunnyman, thank you for your work you have done for the community... without dedicated and intelligent folks like you we wouldn't know what was even possible.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

aww Shucks.


----------

